# Download auf fremden pc?



## alsterspatz (22. März 2012)

Weiss das schon jemand:

Kann ich mit dem Diablo3-Downloader den D3-Client auch auf einem anderen PC herunterladen und anschließend auf meinem weiterspielen?

Problem ist: Spiele per UMTS und habe nur ein Datenvolumen von 5GB. Da ist es schlecht möglich, die 7,3 GB von D herunterzuladen ohne das Netz 1 1/2 Monate zu blockieren. Wollte deshalb Kumpel bitte, runterzuladen.


----------



## Davatar (22. März 2012)

Natürlich kannst Du das. Diablo 3 ist ja komplett an den Battle.Net-Account gebunden. Das heisst, Du musst Dich einfach im Browser eines beliebigen PCs einloggen und kannst das Spiel runterladen (oder wenn Du die DVD-Version hast installierst Dus einfach normal). Spielen kannst Du dann ja eh nur, wenn Du Dich mit Deinem Battle.Net-Account eingeloggt hast.


----------



## alsterspatz (22. März 2012)

sehr schön. danke


----------

